# Anxiety and IBS?



## 15578 (Oct 27, 2006)

HI all,Just curious is axiety is related to IBS somehow. I have ulcerative colitis and IBS, and have been having anxiety lately. Could the two be intertwined?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh bless - the number of postings on this very subject. I'd definately say YES - its abit of a chicken and egg situation really but many people who post on this board seem to suffer with both. For me, the IBS is of a "structural" nature ie I have an extra loop in my colon so now I'm not worried by IBS type symptoms.I am a depressive however, and am on anti-depressants and really well at the moment so you would definately not be alone.A warm welcome to the boardSue, Manchester, UK


----------



## 18411 (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I am living proof that anxiety and IBS are related. My anxiety increases then so does my IBS. It is very obvious for me. Of course, I think I've been anxious most of my adult life and I've also had IBS symptoms most of my adult life. I am just now learning to eat better, exercise and stop drinking coffee and alcohol. Find ways to reduce your anxiety and that will be at least half the battle.marty


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I agree with Marty. My doctor doesn't necessarily believe they are connected, but I never had anxiety issues until the IBS was really bad. Now my IBS is under control, but I can't shake the anxiety! Very strange.


----------



## Noremacam (Sep 12, 2006)

I know by experience that they are related. I conquered panic disorder when I was around 17, and I did all kinds of things I couldn't have normally done(played in a worship band, traveled, even took trips to other states and did all kinds of fun stuff)... I suddenly started suffering from anxiety again when I developed IBS. I had horrible panic attacks that took me by surprise because I had become such a carefree kind of guy.My experience tells me they're related.


----------

